
Where Is the Best City to Live, Based on Salaries and Cost of Living? - purple_ducks
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/cost-of-living-best-worst-cities-housing-adjusted-salaries/597376/
======
mdorazio
The adjusted vs. unadjusted income numbers aren't actually all that helpful.
What I want to know is the dollar number left over after standard expenses in
each metro (i.e. basically discretionary income). Housing in a tech hub can
eat up half your income, but if you've still got 20K more left over at the end
of the year than you would in a smaller city with cheaper housing you're
better off in the tech hub. Teasing that out of the presented tables in not
straightforward.

See Disposable Income in [1] for a better take on this. Or even the older
numbers from Citylab's own analysis [2].

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/people-in-these-cities-
earn-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/22/people-in-these-cities-earn-worlds-
highest-salaries-research-says.html)

[2] [https://www.citylab.com/equity/2011/12/us-cities-with-
most-s...](https://www.citylab.com/equity/2011/12/us-cities-with-most-spend-
after-paying-housing/778/)

